
PeerTube stable 1.0.0 - jaywink
https://fediverse.party/en/post/peertube-stable-1.0.0/
======
password4321
Several similar posts recently, unfortunately not much discussion yet about
why 1.0 is important.

[dupe]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18196255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18196255)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=PeerTube%20points%3E20&sort=by...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=PeerTube%20points%3E20&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

------
wyoh
This is great, sadly I don't know how to push my favorite content creator to
move from Youtube to Peertube.

~~~
djsumdog
It's probably not wise to move, but cross posting between YouTube and a
personal PeerTube instance should be the route that content creators go at
first.

Eventually with services like PeerTube, Patreon, Drip, it'd be nice if we one
day saw more people in the general public not going to YouTube and instead to
specific PeerTube instances to get their content.

I'd like to see YouTube turn into MySpace, and Google have to eat all their
advertisement focus, false copyright claims, censoring content bullshit.

~~~
zabuni
Anything that gets large enough to matter will have to deal with false
copyright claims and censoring content bullshit, without the help of the
Google legal department. Your future is a future of hosts constantly
disappearing, due to copyright claims, child pornography, and not wanting to
deal with the bullshit drama of running a server anymore. With a couple of
surviving, but being way locked down and moderated. 21st century phpbb message
boards, ephemeral as hell.

Not to say I don't approve of the software. A self hosting video platform that
doesn't die at the first viral video is a powerful thing. But Youtube is
Youtube because of network effects and monetization, not technology.

------
fiatjaf
I don't know if video publishing is a great use-case for federated stuff like
that. The pain points in video are streaming, storing and (maybe) following.
There isn't so much discussion and replies and sharing going on on YouTube,
for example, so this seems the wrong way to go.

I would think something in which each publisher hosts its own video on its own
IPFS instance (of course, IPFS-powered viewers will rehost) and there's some
basic indexing.

------
tombert
I've recently gone on somewhat of a Google purge in the last few weeks, but
the one thing I can't seem to shake is YouTube.

These platforms are made and broken by their content. Even though I absolutely
support the "federate all the things" mentality (I'm a Mastodon user), I fear
that YouTube will remain the default platform for the foreseeable future until
PeerTube offers something other than "federated YouTube".

I also worry that what will inevitably happen is that one service will become
the de-facto standard for video sharing, and effectively monopolize the thing
anyway, such as with Gmail.

I built a prototype system based on Kademlia that addressed the second point,
but I don't know how I'd convince anyone to actually use it.

~~~
solarkraft
YouTube just needs to become worse. During adpocalypse and the censoring hype
people were desperate to move and only vid.me was there. Now there's PeerTube.
Some things still have to be done to make the user experience as smooth as
possible, but simply being a competitor to YouTube is already quite powerful.

------
wakest
The import through youtube-dl is the most awesome new feature recently added.

------
megaman8
Cheers to a decentralized world!

